# Seeking lab result advice



## marnie (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm new to this site. I haven't been diagnosed with thyroid disease, however, I have symptoms that seem hypothyroid. (anxiety, hair loss, extreme fatigue, poor concentration, brain fog) (I do not have weight issues). My doctor said my labs were perfectly normal and she cannot explain why I feel so terrible. I am a 41 yr old female, so she wants to look into perimenopause. My confusion is what is considered to be "normal" lab results?? I have read on many sources that "low normal" could still bring on hypo symptoms. My doctor does not believe this to be true. I was wondering what some of you on this board think? Thanks for any input or advice you can share.

TSH 1.49 (0.358 - 3.740)
FT3 2.7 (2.3 - 4.2)
FT4 0.9 (0.76 - 1.46)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

marnie said:


> I'm new to this site. I haven't been diagnosed with thyroid disease, however, I have symptoms that seem hypothyroid. (anxiety, hair loss, extreme fatigue, poor concentration, brain fog) (I do not have weight issues). My doctor said my labs were perfectly normal and she cannot explain why I feel so terrible. I am a 41 yr old female, so she wants to look into perimenopause. My confusion is what is considered to be "normal" lab results?? I have read on many sources that "low normal" could still bring on hypo symptoms. My doctor does not believe this to be true. I was wondering what some of you on this board think? Thanks for any input or advice you can share.
> 
> TSH 1.49 (0.358 - 3.740)
> FT3 2.7 (2.3 - 4.2)
> FT4 0.9 (0.76 - 1.46)


You are very hypo. Your FT4 and FT3 a both in the basement. For most of us to feel well they need to be at about 75% of the range given by your lab.

TSH is not reflecting that because "probably" you have antibodies' to the receptor site which skews the result although most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less.

Here is some info.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
Dr. Woliner
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

And here are some suggested tests.

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

It is impressive that your doc did run the FREES but apparently your doc does not understand the significance of the low results.

Ranges are there to establish a baseline and detect movement either up or down. It is not carved in stone that because a number is within the range that that person should feel good.


----------



## marnie (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you for the information. I really do suspect my thyroid is at the bottom of all this. My main concern is that one of my symptoms is anxiety and panic. I worry that if I take thyroid meds it could make my anxiety worse. (at least that is what my pcp told me). How do I increase my T3 and T4 levels without making my anxiety worse???


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Anxiety can be hypo or hyper, at least in some people. I did not have major issues with depression and anxiety, but there's no doubt I had days that were a struggle. I am a much more stable, less anxious person these days and my TSH is suppressed with my free t4 being, technicallly speaking, high.

Good luck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

marnie said:


> Thank you for the information. I really do suspect my thyroid is at the bottom of all this. My main concern is that one of my symptoms is anxiety and panic. I worry that if I take thyroid meds it could make my anxiety worse. (at least that is what my pcp told me). How do I increase my T3 and T4 levels without making my anxiety worse???


At first you may feel a little anxious on thyroxine replacement but this is supposed to be a process involving labs every 8 weeks, small increases (titration upward) until you feel perfectly well.

Because your thyroid hormones are so whacked out, this can be causing anxiety. Believe that or not.

You may also wish to check your ferritin as thyroid disease often causes a deficit in this area.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## marnie (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you for some ideas. As you all know, doctors usually just look at TSH and tell you that you are fine if it reads "normal". It is so frustrating! What started as anxiety and panic 3 yrs ago, has become worse over the last year with additional symptoms like hair loss, severe fatigue, brain fog, poor concentration/memory. It just got me thinking that I've spent 3 yrs on antidepressants without much relief and only getting additional symptoms! They just seem hypo to me. I wonder too if my adrenal glands are partly to blame as well since my original "attack" was panic/anxiety....severe "fight or flight". I do know if your adrenals are out of whack, it can mess up thyroid levels. Thankfully my pcp ordered a saliva test to check my cortisol levels. Anyone else experience Adrenal Fatigue?


----------

